

UK detention of Reprieve activist consistent with 'threats' and 'adversaries' - misiti3780
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/sep/25/nsa-uk-drone-opponents-threats?CMP=ema_follow

======
thex86
"Top secret US government documents [...] characterize even the most basic
political and legal opposition to drone attacks as part of "propaganda
campaigns" from America's "adversaries"."

In other places in the article, it repeatedly talks about how talking about
drones is considered by the NSA as "propaganda." This perhaps also shows the
power trip the NSA is on. "You dare question what America does? You must be a
commie!".

------
marcuspovey
I've said this elsewhere; but this is all part of an attempt (or at least an
institutional belief) that equates opposition and protest, which is part of a
healthy democracy, with terrorism.

This is very scary.

------
Splendor
I recommend watching Mr. Shiban's congressional testimony:
[http://www.thenation.com/blog/174258/most-compelling-
testimo...](http://www.thenation.com/blog/174258/most-compelling-testimony-
congressional-drone-hearing#)

------
frank_boyd
Just sickening.

